# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Cycle ever, Test Enen Only

## < <Samson> >

*DAY 1*



I have all the gear ready on hand. Test Enen 250mg per ml, 18 gauge needles to draw and 23 gauge to inject. For PCT, Clomid [email protected], Nolvadex [email protected] I also have Liquid Stane 30mL 25mg/mL for my AI, I will be running it at 12.5mg EOD.

My GF id gave me the shot in my right butt cheek. Went very well, no pain, no bleeding, nothing.

I feel something, my a bit of a tremble. Possibly in my head though.

I am weighing in @ 185Lbs. with a 15% Bf. 

I will most likely be running this for 12 weeks, depending on the gains.


This should be a interesting ride, maybe :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

reduce your l-stane to 12.5eod to start. monitor sides and increase to 12.5ed if necessary. 

good luck with cycle.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> reduce your l-stane to 12.5eod to start. monitor sides and increase to 12.5ed if necessary. 
> 
> good luck with cycle.


That's what I meant, my bad. . . .

----------


## prodigious

Good luck man

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 2*

WTF, I gained like 6 pounds in one day. Water weight I would assume. But, still wow.

Feeling just fine, injection site looks perfectly fine too.


I feel horny as hell, WTF. Quite a bit more then usual.

----------


## oatmeal69

Totally normal, just surprising it would happen that fast. The AI will help.
Yes, your libido will be through the roof.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just started the AI today. 

We'll see how this all goes.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 3*

I started to notice last night after going to the gym, but my butt cheek aches. The bruise like grew over a day or so right around the injection site. Ouch. . . .

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 5*

Got the shot #2 yesterday. Butt seems okay, lol.

No major notices yet though

----------


## gonebluffn

Test e doesnt work that fast bro.

----------


## oatmeal69

Week 3 to 4 before you start noticing.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> *Day 2*
> 
> WTF, I gained like 6 pounds in one day. Water weight I would assume. But, still wow.
> 
> Feeling just fine, injection site looks perfectly fine too.
> 
> 
> I feel horny as hell, WTF. Quite a bit more then usual.


this is not from a test shot the day before - scientifically and biologically impossible.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> this is not from a test shot the day before - scientifically and biologically impossible.


I thought so, just a real good placebo effect.

Three weeks huh, is it something I will just notice one day, or?

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 7*

Well, I feel something now. My balls do not hang as low as before(not that I see this as a bad thing)
I feel about 10x hornier at all times.
No anxiety or rage at all, if anything I seem to be sleeping better and seem to not be as moody.
Got the 3rd shot today, back to my 1st butt cheek.
I seemed to have gained some water weight, but now I am tight as hell on my diet.
In one week, I gained a 1/4" on my arms, but most likely that's water retention.
I went from 185 Lbs. to 195 Lbs.
Every time I am at the gym(which is 4x a week) I am pushing myself to 100% failure. I can't flex when I am done.


Still taking the Ai, but every other day.

All is well so far :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 10*

Just came back from the gym.
Got a 10Lb supply of protein in the mail.
Checked my biceps, and they are right under 16.5" - This is amazing since it wasn't even bi or tri day. 
My weight this AM was 195.5 Lbs.
I seem less bloated, but I feel so gassy all day.

I also noticed the other day my balls are quite close to my body now. They raised at least a 1". When I took the Ai the other day I noticed the ol' balls dropped back to almost their usual spot.

Everything else seems quite well.

The only real downside so far is that I gained about 3" in my waist, mostly from bloaty water weight.

----------


## phoenix44

Everything your experiencing is almost 100% placebo and diet. Honestly test E doesn't work that fast.

As far as noticing I really notice in week four. My libido becomes insane.

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm in week 5 of Tren -E and Test-E.
I just started noticing things within the last week that I can't chalk up to placebo or "yeah, I THINK that's bigger / stronger..."

----------


## < <Samson> >

Hmmmm, I have heard placebo effects are very real. 

Maybe it's the calorie intake. . . . I dunno.

----------


## oatmeal69

> I have heard placebo effects are very real.


You're joking right?? You know what placebo means??

----------


## DeadlyD

Your balls dropped when you took you AI???????????? WTF?!?

----------


## MickeyKnox

hmm..some interesting things going on with you Samson. regardless, im sub'd - if for no other reason, the entertainment value is worth it.  :Smilie:

----------


## DeadlyD

> hmm..some interesting things going on with you Samson. regardless, im sub'd - if for no other reason, the entertainment value is worth it.


^^^^x2 ...Lmfao!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

LoL. . . . At least I have a entertainment value. . . .

I don't fvcking know, but it sure seems that way. It can't be all in my head. 

As far as them dropping it sure seems that way. But, that possibly is from other things like warmer temperature.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 17*

Weighing in @ 196 Lbs this AM

Staying on top of my diet like no other. My sodium intake is extremely minimal. Although I did get a little fvcked up last Saturday night(It took all of Sunday to recover). I haven't drank in about 4 months.

Feeling decent so far. . . .

----------


## Natedawg92

....

----------


## Big Balta

So what happened?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> So what happened?


Still at it, trying to maximize my gains. I eat like a horse all day. I take in a solid 300+ grams of protein per day and trying to keep my fat under a 100. Cals are easily over 3k

I know people say it's in my head, but I see a difference at less then 3 weeks. My arms are about 3/4 bigger around, by bloat is down quite a bit. People I know ask WTF am I doing, I just say eat a lot.

Sex drive seems strong(that can be in my heads for sure :Smilie: . Balls are smaller for certain, the Test I got has to be some strong shit. 

Injection soreness comes in and out. My GF does not aspirate , but it seems fine. Worst pain was like a semi sore butt cheek for like a week.

I'm in week 3, looking to push to 12 weeks @ 250x2 per week.


Watching for sides like a hawk and taking my Ai EOD(sometimes every 2 days).


Strength seems to be up to, but this being in my head is possible I suppose. But, I just seem more focused in the gym.

----------


## DeadlyD

> Still at it, trying to maximize my gains. I eat like a horse all day. I take in a solid 300+ grams of protein per day and trying to keep my fat under a 100. Cals are easily over 3k
> 
> I know people say it's in my head, but I see a difference at less then 3 weeks. My arms are about 3/4 bigger around, by bloat is down quite a bit. People I know ask WTF am I doing, I just say eat a lot.
> 
> Sex drive seems strong(that can be in my heads for sure. Balls are smaller for certain, the Test I got has to be some strong shit.
> 
> Injection soreness comes in and out. My GF does not aspirate , but it seems fine. Worst pain was like a semi sore butt cheek for like a week.
> 
> I'm in week 3, looking to push to 12 weeks @ 250x2 per week.
> ...


Pm sent

----------


## phoenix44

Did you say your girlfriend is not aspirating on shot, if so that is a must and takes a half a second.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Did you say your girlfriend is not aspirating on shot, if so that is a must and takes a half a second.


Apparently it is not. She is pretty pro and I am doing just fine. I have also read plenty of info on this before I went along with her on this.


P.S. No source or lab name will be given out by me. This is too serious of a matter from what I have seen. I really wish it wasn't, but it is  :Frown:

----------


## phoenix44

> Apparently it is not. She is pretty pro and I am doing just fine. I have also read plenty of info on this before I went along with her on this.
> 
> P.S. No source or lab name will be given out by me. This is too serious of a matter from what I have seen. I really wish it wasn't, but it is


Of course your fine, because you haven't hit a vein yet. 
There is no point in not doing it. That's injecting 101

----------


## t-gunz

ur sides and what ur saying just doesnt make sense. 

but with apirating DO IT. 

u make the effort to cycle etc. and its .5 of a second to check. silly not to.

----------


## Brohim

How did you tell your GF you were going to do steriods ? And she inject's your butt that is love. Good luck w/ the cycle. Another couple weeks you should be at full blood level's. Get some HCG if you can and run it 500iu twice per week. It will keep your balls the same size. You can run it all the way up to PCT.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit she thought it was a cool thing to do. . . . . I seen vets on here say they don't. Seems, fine so far. I might, if I did it myself. But, she does it just fine. 

Plus I seen people say aspirating sometimes is a bitch for whatever reason.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 21*

Weight is at 201.5 Lbs. 

Everything seems well, my diet is pretty clean and I don't seem to be putting on much fat. 

I'll get my fat % checked one of these days. 


3 weeks down and 9 or so to go.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just came back from the gym. Got my fat% checked, I'm at 18.3%. Not, bad at all. 

My lifts are pretty interesting, I feel pretty good.

My flat bench so far went from 165x5 to 185x6 & a power lift of 225. My chest is weak and always has been. My flat bench flys are great too, 70x a solid smooth 6. To me this is great, I can't relate all of this to the smack since I am eating the best I ever have and workout on the best schedule possible.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 24*

Captain's log. Lol

I am 204 Lbs. Bf is still under 19%

Bi's are 16.5" cold, neck and calves are also 16.5"

----------


## C-BuZz

Pic update!  :Smilie:  Or do you look the same? Your BF is probably a bit on the high side. How tall are you? Great log so far bro, keep up the good work!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Pic update!  Or do you look the same? Your BF is probably a bit on the high side. How tall are you? Great log so far bro, keep up the good work!


I was gonna do a pic yesterday, but the pics I take with my iPad suck and I don't have a good phone any more. 

I'm 5'10" 

The bf% is'nt too bad just went up like 4-5%. 


I seem to be gaining about .5 Lbs. per day.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Here are my current pics, seem kinda the same to me. But, I weigh so much more and my measurements are quite a bit higher. . . Word

Funny thing is I always wanted to get where I am now. Actually where I'm at now is even better than I ever wished for really.

But, now I'm like this isn't big enough.

How much do I have to grow to consider myself big? Oh wells

----------


## dooie

> Here are my current pics, seem kinda the same to me. But, I weigh so much more and my measurements are quite a bit higher. . . Word
> 
> Funny thing is I always wanted to get where I am now. Actually where I'm at now is even better than I ever wished for really.
> 
> But, now I'm like this isn't big enough.
> 
> How much do I have to grow to consider myself big? Oh wells
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121958"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121959"/>


I'd say you have Big-orexia, welcome aboard

----------


## dooie

> I'd say you have Big-orexia, welcome aboard


Ps I don't know what your talking about, your, shoulders, chest and traps have gained size and you have lost bf! Killing it

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I'd say you have Big-orexia



I dunno, most guys I see either at the gym or on here make me feel small. 

But at the same time I think it's in my head. 

Either way I must get bigger. Lol

----------


## gonebluffn

Keep it going bro .

----------


## BokBok

> How much do I have to grow to consider myself big? Oh wells


Until we say "Dude, you're getting too big!"  :Smilie:

----------


## ironbeck

Keep posting.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Until we say "Dude, you're getting too big!"



LMAO


I wish, I am. . . I'm eating all day and feel sore as hell. I'm killing it in the gym, might as well make the most of it while I can.

----------


## C-BuZz

> I dunno, most guys I see either at the gym or on here make me feel small. 
> 
> But at the same time I think it's in my head. 
> 
> Either way I must get bigger. Lol


Heh, I'm exactly the same. But I can tell you it's in your head man  :Smilie:  They look at you & think the same thing. A lot of it's just an illusion, some dudes look really big, but then I see there legs & I'm like LMAO!

You've definitely increase in size there, I'm with dooie. Keep pushing bro & focus on your goal, not all the BS inbetween.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit, thanks yo. I just always said I don't want to get crazy big. But, where is the line? 

200lbs & under 10bf?

----------


## C-BuZz

> Shit, thanks yo. I just always said I don't want to get crazy big. But, where is the line? 
> 
> 200lbs & under 10bf?


There is no line, think about what you want exactly, set your goals & then go get it tiger!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Hard to set goals, since I meet em'. Then want more, ehhh. Gives me something to do, I just don't want to cycle again too soon. 

It's pricey and can't be too good for long term health.

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... can't be too good for long term health.


 I used to think that too, but reading here has changed that. I think there are lots of guys here who cycle intelligently, do good and proper PCT, and are patient with themselves. Follow what's known here and one can do it for many years with few real drawbacks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I used to think that too, but reading here has changed that. I think there are lots of guys here who cycle intelligently, do good and proper PCT, and are patient with themselves. Follow what's known here and one can do it for many years with few real drawbacks.



Possibly, I am going to take it one cycle at a time. 


From what I have seen, the sides could be very random. I.E. not come up in a cycle or two, then you start sprouting up bitch tits.

----------


## oatmeal69

The sides aren't random if they are predictable. Gyno for example is a known side and risk. The prevention and / or treatment for it is also a known quantity

----------


## mg2336

gains are looking good bro! Only critique would be to concentrate on your shoulders because in your last pics it looked like your arms were bigger than your shoulders... possibly a bad angle but keep up the good work bro!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> gains are looking good bro! Only critique would be to concentrate on your shoulders because in your last pics it looked like your arms were bigger than your shoulders... possibly a bad angle but keep up the good work bro!


Totally agree, my shoulders aren't great. My concentration now is back and arms, then shoulders and chest. My back is horrible.

----------


## dooie

> Totally agree, my shoulders aren't great. My concentration now is back and arms, then shoulders and chest. My back is horrible.


Don't concentrate on one muscle group! Do everything equally! Ur arms get worked nearly every time you go to the gym, concentrate on the muscle, by mind muscle connection and going heavier or more sets (for that workout)

----------


## >Good Luck<

Nice log bro! Keep up the good work

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 28*

Captain's log  :Smilie: 

Another shot today. All is still well. I'm almost done with the 1st vial as of today. 

I feel like I'm just plain out growing, putting on fat too. I don't mind too much, I don't mind growing fat as long as its at least half muscle along with it. I lose fat pretty damn fast. 

My lifts are nuts, I'm trying not to go to crazy. I don't want to tear anything. 


My arms are right at 17". That's over a inch in exactly a month(I started at 15.75). This is about a hour after workout, so not cold. 

Waist is right at 36" that's about 2-3" more than what I started with.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 31*


Weighing in @ 208 Lbs. flat.

Watching my joints and tendants, my lifts are just going up faster than my body can keep up, sort of. I just feel like my muscle can push more than my body can. I suppose that is why all the vets say to be at max natty potential before starting AAS. Of course which I was not.

It's all good, I know my limits.

Checked my BF% yesterday and I was still under 19%(18.4). 

I seem to be less bloated at times, but I eat so much and I do still get bloat.


Going damn decent so far.

First 10ml vial is gone and the last injection was 1/10th underdosed since I did not want to pop the new vial.


I'm considering upping the dose to 600mg and grabbing another vial for the last two weeks to do a full 12.

We'll see.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day #35*

Weighing in at 211 Lbs.

Took all my measurements and I seem to have gained about a inch everywhere. Still @ 36" around my waist, right under 17" on bi's, calves & neck.


So far I have gained just around 25 Lbs. I know a bit of this is water and fat since my diet is aight but not as clean as it can be.

----------


## ironbeck

Sounds like your definitely growing and feeling good, I'm in week 4 of Test-E only at 750mg a week and feeling good.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Sounds like your definitely growing and feeling good, I'm in week 4 of Test-E only at 750mg a week and feeling good.


Only @ 750. . . . . lol

I'm @ 500 and I feel good. 

What's fvked up is everyone is different and all gear is different. How do you know how your gear is dosed? No one does, unless it's pharma grade.

The shit I got seems good and is hard to come by.

----------


## STAUNCHED427

Thing is that there is no way to tell, but would you really be shocked if your so called 250mg/ml juice is actually 200? No one would ever know the difference and even if you did you can't do shit about it lol

Seems like a reasonable explanation why juice back in the days was always strong and potent shit compared to today, it was always what it said it was

Anyway dude doing well keep up the good work, personally of I was you save your cash and stick with the 500mg
Per week, youl be satisfied

----------


## < <Samson> >

That's why I'm thinking of getting the gear for my next cycle ready while I have a legit source.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Good blog, man. You definitely grew a lot!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Good blog, man. You definitely grew a lot!


And still am. . . 

I wish I was more disciplined with my diet, the gains would be leaner.

But, it's hard for me to pound in 4k in calories a day of quality foods.


I'm gonna wait another week or so until I post another pic. It's a noticeable difference already though. From 185Lbs. or so to 210+

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

That's wild. Yeah, I know what you mean. It's hard packing enough clean food to work and whatever. And, it can get expensive--especially meat. I almost lived off of tuna and hardboiled eggs at work and on campus. Adding another shake into the day helps, and it's cheap. I always throw some maltrodextrin in with mine. 

How much cardio are you doing? Doing cardio 3 times a week helped stay lean a lot (it made me hungrier too though). Later into to the cycle I couldn't run much though; it killed my ankles--I think it was from gaining so much weight so fast that they weren't used to it. After that, I rode a bike a lot.

Looking forward to the pics.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I'm doing cardio 3-5 times per week at 15-25 minutes. 

The gf was faded last night and said I look Big. Lol

I'm really focusing on a good base to work from. My plan is to hit 225Lbs. By the end of cycle. I am figuring I will need to lose about 30 Lbs of fat to get down to about 10-13% BF. That will approximately put me to 185Lbs, I would love to see 190 & above and under 12% BF.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Yeah, you got it. You need to a base to work from. I argue with my dumb cousin all the time; he thinks he can just stay skinny, gain muscle, and stay lean. Like a sculpter, you need to start out with a slab and chisel it down. The last time I checked, I was at around 12% BF--but at 175ish and 5'5" I don't look nearly as lean as I would like to. I'm thinking about running a cycle of anavar before summer's here to lean up and gain some strength. The problem is, usually, every time I cut weight I end up sacrificing strength and muscle. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm hoping some anavar does the trick.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I am against oral roids. If I wasn't I would have jumped my cycle with some A-Bombs. 

But, I am too attached to my liver.

I was considering some Var though. Just harden up and look lean. . . . But, that whole Steroid being toxic shit isn't cool.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Yeah, I thought about that too. But, I don't drink so I figured one cycle can't be too much worse than doing whatever all my other friends do every week for years and years. On this site's steroid effectiveness chart, they give it a 2.5 for side effects and say it's mild on the liver--nothing like Dbol or the other orals. However, I don't personally know anyone who has used it.

----------


## < <Samson> >

It is what it is, it's another added side effect.

I'm happy with the injectables.

But, Anavar sounds good. So does Anidrol though. 



I would love to try a A-Bomb cycle for 4 weeks then 4 weeks on Var, whole time on Test Prop. Just sounds rough.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Yeah, haha I don't think I'm ready for that yet. Just one thing, maybe a two stacked is good enough for me for now.

----------


## < <Samson> >

We'll see, I feel big already. I'm as big as I always wanted to be.

Maybe a bit bigger. . . lol

----------


## STAUNCHED427

If you really wanted to kickstart without an oral, prop is your best friend... if you dont mind pinning EOD/ED

----------


## < <Samson> >

> If you really wanted to kickstart without an oral, prop is your best friend... if you dont mind pinning EOD/ED


I'm considering prop for my next cycle, whenever that may be.

----------


## Scabtree

Good Post; really interesting to see the changes and improvements.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day #38*


Captain's log:

Fvck, my stomach is killing me. I shit so much, most days 3-4x per day. I figure it as normal I guess since I'm eating more than I ever have. I eat a minimum of 2 meals per day and a PWO shake in the middle. Each of the 3 consist of a minimum of 1,000 calories and 80 grams of protein. Usually each meal is about 1,200 calories and 100+grams of protein. 

My fibre intake is at least 25 grams per day. But, geez. . . I shit like a dawg. I'm trying my best to keep my diet clean and not full of fatty shitty foods.

I am up to 213Lbs. and 20% Bf. I feel huge, the fattest I have ever been was 225Lbs. That was when I was 20. I was 145Lbs until 20, where I gained about 75-80 pounds. 

At the age of 22 I started working out, I lost all my fat and got down to 165 or so. That took about a year, after that I started lifting on and off until about 6 months ago where I started lifting very regularly and hard.



I'm trying to post up my experience with AAS as much as I can. I was the guy reading a good dozen posts like this wondering WTF would happen to me when I started. I know I was not even close to my natural genetic potential, but I always wanted to try AAS. This seemed like the best time.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Good blog brother. I'm subscribed!

----------


## canadianbrah

Good read and good work op.

Are you Canadian btw?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Good read and good work op.
> 
> Are you Canadian btw?


Thx, yo. . . 

Nope, not Canadian. . . Russian actually :Smilie:

----------


## Scabtree

> Thx, yo. . .
> 
> Nope, not Canadian. . . Russian actually



That's OK you're not Canadian. We can't hold that against ya.  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ha, yeah - I need to get to bigger Rusky Status.

When you see shit like this. . . Geez. . . I would never want to be pro or close. Their maintenance is insane.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 40*

Still no real sides, the nipps started getting a tiny bit puffy. When I take my stane at night, next morning they are back to normal.

Just came back from another bi and back workout. Arms are almost 17.25"

I'm still growing well. 

Weighing in @ 213Lbs. this A.M.

My goal is still 225Lbs by the end of week 11.

Waist is still under 37"

But, my fvcking legs just keep getting bigger too. **** man, my calves are as big as my arms(almost). And my thighs look huge. At least my ass isn't getting any bigger.

My lifts are going up so well. Between every workout my lifts just seem to be going up.

Not to mention I can run better than I could in the past. With quite a bit less fatigue in my legs.


I seem to feel so much better and focused on everything in and out of the gym. After PCT I will get all my blood work done. I had blood work done for my test before & the doc said it was fine, but I can't remember what the #'s were. 

It's too early for me to say, but I been reading quite a bit on HRT. I have been having some ED issues in the past 2-3 years. But, while on I feel like I did when I was 20 and can pop wood on command.

We'll see, something to consider for later.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 43*

Lost some weight, down to 211.5

I eat all day, there is not more than 30 minutes in the day where I feel somewhat hungry.

Currently on the see-food diet. But, not in a bad way, everything I eat is very protein rich. 

I feel like I just can't pack in enough calories. Shit, my maintenance is now 3k a day. Sounds stupid, I know. But, I don't think my stomach can't keep up with my growth. I will do my best to stay at 3,500 per day. Also considering dropping or cutting my cardio.

Feeling strong as ever, just trying to get to my goal of 225Lbs and 20 or so % Bf by the end of this cycle.


Here is a pic of me now. I feel like I look almost the same, but ummm I weigh almost 30 more pounds and my bi's are straight up one inch bigger.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Good job brotha!

----------


## Bigd89

Are you doing any cardio?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Are you doing any cardio?


I was, 3-4x per week.

Since I'm not putting on weight, I'm stopping at least until I see more pounds put on.

Clean diet, I know. . . . I know.

But, I'm not putting on shit. At least for the last week I haven't.

I'm still trying my best to eat more.

----------


## C-BuZz

> I was, 3-4x per week.
> 
> Since I'm not putting on weight, I'm stopping at least until I see more pounds put on.
> 
> Clean diet, I know. . . . I know.
> 
> But, I'm not putting on shit. At least for the last week I haven't.
> 
> I'm still trying my best to eat more.


Definitely bigger man, A LOT. Don't take this the wrong way, but you look like a bigger version of when you started with the same definition. How's your intensity & how often are you training? I know you said your diets clean, but is it really? Be honest.

You said your goal is [email protected]% BF, why those specific numbers? Is this your only goal?

----------


## canadian-bacon

I have never done a cycle and can't/shouldn't give cycle advice. But! This is your own words. 

"I'm really focusing on a good base to work from. My plan is to hit 225Lbs. By the end of cycle. I am figuring I will need to lose about 30 Lbs of fat to get down to about 10-13% BF. That will approximately put me to 185Lbs, I would love to see 190 & above and under 12% BF."

Didnt you start at [email protected]%bf? Could have been done without a cycle? Seems like you are making it so much harder on yourself.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I hear ya, I can't do such a high calorie diet that's clean. Not, can't - Just wont. My diet is even worse now, I want to kick up my weight as much as I can.

Maybe, I could have done it natural. I just wanted to try AAs, it's no magic shit. It's more of a good kick over the edge. . . . But, we'll see how this goes. I'm not a gym nut, I'm not going to down egg whites and mush. Maybe, here and there but not like some.

225Lbs with 20% is just fine with me. . . . 

I do feel like a bigger me. Everything is just plain out bigger, arms, neck, gut, calves and chest.

Just fine with me, I wish there was magic shit. But, that ain't happening.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I hear ya, I can't do such a high calorie diet that's clean. Not, can't - Just wont. My diet is even worse now, I want to kick up my weight as much as I can.
> 
> Maybe, I could have done it natural. I just wanted to try AAs, it's no magic shit. It's more of a good kick over the edge. . . . But, we'll see how this goes. I'm not a gym nut, I'm not going to down egg whites and mush. Maybe, here and there but not like some.
> 
> 225Lbs with 20% is just fine with me. . . .
> 
> I do feel like a bigger me. Everything is just plain out bigger, arms, neck, gut, calves and chest.
> 
> Just fine with me, I wish there was magic shit. But, that ain't happening.


Yea it seems outrageous at times, the amount of food you gotta eat to have a high cal clean diet... Sometimes when I'm eating I'm asking my self why am I doing this? I enjoy all the foods that I'm nolonger allowed to eat if I want to have an acceptable diet to gain muscle mass, but is a nice body really worth it? How can it be that the only way to a strong fit body is eggs, chicken and brown rice... Ok and broccoli.... And water to drink... Even no milk people say, because of insulin spikes... It really makes it hard to jam that many calories in a day! Even the food I love to eat will make me gag after eating it every day for a week, let alone for life!

Good luck to you bro, and keep up the good work! Looks and sounds like a positive experience for u

----------


## < <Samson> >

For sure man. That is exactly how I feel.

I am pretty happy with me. I just want to be bigger and a bit stronger.

Fvck this total diet BS. I will eat good, but not what is recommended. I understand the results will not be perfect. But, who cares? I don't need to be the gym stud. 

What, running cycles is good for you? Who are you kidding. To each is own.


Like a guy mentioned to me, don't smoke w*@d. Why not? Is it worse then taking shots of a substance that I have no idea where or how it was made? Really?

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 47*

Captain's Log:

Fvck, how is it this hard to gain weight? I eat & eat & then I eat some more. Focusing on ground beef and eggs. I know I should be eating nothing but chicken breasts and mush. But, I am not even gaining fat. Still @ 20% BF as of yesterday. My stomach just feels stretched. . . . I never thought I would say or think this, but I'm just looking forward to cutting. Never thought I would miss the feeling of hunger.

I am 214.5 as of this morning.

Went to the gym yesterday, had a great bi and back workout, the lifts are amazing. 

The weight I am pushing is insane compared to what I started at. For instance, I curled 45's with real good solid form. Now I curl 60's but struggling. . . . The 45's feel like 30's.

I also stopped taking the Ai, not completely. I have not taken the stane for almost a week. No sides, no puffy nipples or anything.


I'll keep posting to this until my next cycle  :Smilie:  I was only planning to cycle only once, maybe it will be my only cycle. Just trying to find a solid weight for my size.

But, from what I see with another cycle I can get as big as I ever wanted. After this one, I should be a little bit under.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Have u been eating complex carbs? Since I switched from white rice to brown rice, and from white potatoes to sweet potatoes and whole wheat breads I noticed that I don't feel full as long, and I have a bit more energy. Also it isn't as hard to eat every 2 hours or so... Not sure if it's the switch to complex carbs or just getting used to eating as much as a fatass! Lol

Im not 100% sure, but to my understanding 1g of fat is equal to 9 cals, but those cals are harder to digest and don't promote muscle growth. If you can try to get in more protein and less cals from fat you will probably continue to grow some more... Maybe someone can confirm or deny my thoughts? I know your not worried about bf% but the extra fats won't help you grow like cals from protein or cals from carbs...complex carbs, only because they burn slower and don't convert to sugars, and therefore stave off catabolism.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I can't do sweet potatoes, ewwww.


I don't feel tired at most times, I feel nice & pumped when I hit the gym.

My cal intake is good and protein is good. But, I am getting a lot of fat in my diet too though. 

My usual cal count is something like this:

3,800 cal - 280g protein - 120g fat - 300g carbs

----------


## >Good Luck<

I believe your fat intake accounts for 29% of your cals. I'm still learning, but all recommendations say that for bulking you should aim for 40%carb40%pro20%fat maximum. Maybe the high fat content won't bother you but it will make you believe the calories you are eating are doing something for you which they are not. And because fats hold such a high value of cals (9cal-1gram fat) they rack up the cals fast!

IMO, if you calculate for that ratio, the increase in protein and carb by default - will make you grow! Also at 215lbs u should try to eat 430+ grams protein to grow... Imagine how that will effect your calories count

----------


## < <Samson> >

430+ Mother of Jesus.


5k in cals it is, lol

Maybe not, makes sense though.

Like cottage cheese and Protein Powder doesn't have that many cals but does have shit loads of protein.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Exactly my point. It's really hard to hit 3800 cals in the manner these body builders are doing it. So... I try to focus on getting my protein, and my carbs - and calories just come naturally. 

Now I your saying your upping the cals to 5k!!! I'd say thats considered "dirty bulking", and that's a whole other topic

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Now I your saying your upping the cals to 5k!!! I'd say thats considered "dirty bulking", and that's a whole other topic


I was kidding. . . lol

I doubt that I can hit 5k a day.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 49*

Captain's log:


Apparently with my diet now, I am not really gaining fat. I'm still right at 20% and my weight this A.M. is 215 flat, that's after a dump. Weighed myself last night before bed too, weighing in at 221.5

My diet yesterday:

8:30 - 2 cups of Greek yogurt

9:30 - 1+cups of oats mixed with a scoop of MM, scoop of egg protein, 1/3rd cup of OJ and a cup of whole milk(it will be skim next time)

12:00 - Ma's meatloaf(about 3-5oz's) & 2 small whole wheat pitas

Gym

3:30 - PWO = 850 cal, 75'gs of protein

8:00 - 6 whole eggs, 2 cups of Greek yogurt and a cup of whole milk

10:00 - 1+ cups of cottage cheese mixed with a fat scoop of MM




I just can't eat more along with drinking over a gallon of water a day. 

On a positive note, I don't seem to be gaining mas fat. Seems like muscle gain now since I am not going up in my fat % and the weight is climbing very slowly. Also noticed that my veins are starting to show on my shoulders and upper chest. It's pretty noticeable since I never had visible veins on my body at all.


I have exactly four weeks to go with the test I got left.

I also cut the Ai to about once a week. There are no sides so far and from what I can tell it does hinder gains a bit.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 51*


Just came back from the Gym. I feel huge, no cardio in almost 2 weeks. Everyone I know and talk to asks what I'm one. If I know them well, I let them know. Most people I told said they want to do it and as me a ton of shit, like where can get some.

Weighed in @ 217.5 this A.M.

I will post up pics in about a week. I am getting fatter for sure, my things are huge and I can barely seem my abs when I suck it in.

Total weight gain so far is 33.5Lbs exactly from my start.


Started my mostly liquid diet today too.

Morning - 1.5 cups of oats, 2 scoops of MM, OJ, strawberries and skim milk - Total of about 800 cal

PWO - 3 scoops of MM, .5 cup of oats, banana, strawberries, OJ, skim milk and peanut butter - another 800 cal 

Evening - Cream of meat  :Smilie:  ground beef, beef broth, .5 cup of brown rice, water and a cup of pinto beans - about 650 cal

----------


## nakota2k

I wish you the best of luck with your final results. Hope to be running the same cycle soon.

----------


## ironbeck

Are you starting to level out with that initial feeling when AS kicks in?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Are you starting to level out with that initial feeling when AS kicks in?



Hmmmm, I don't know. . . I just feel like I am "on" 90% of the day.



Today:

Weighing in @ 218.5 Lbs.
Arm size is @ 17 1/3"(cold) - yesterday after a chest & tri workout I was at a solid 17.5"


Well, my diet now is just insane. I eat then I eat some more, then more & more. Started eating a cup+ of cottage cheese & casein before bed. Maaaan, casein is nasty shit.


My goal now is to hit 230Lbs. within the next 3 and a half weeks.


Here is a current pic. I am the most bloated of the day right here. In the morning my gut looks way less bloated.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still @ 218.5 today

Here without bloat in the morning.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Nice work broski! Gains look solid and u seem happy with your progress.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Nice work broski! Gains look solid and u seem happy with your progress.


Fcking insanity, after a full bi and back workout my arms are 17 and 3'4".

Just checked fat % too, I am @ 22.4%

Damn human mind, I am already planning my next cycle. lol

The douche bag trainer at my gym tried to out me today. How can you be getting this big? Are you on something? You juicing? What is it? - Fag, he's mad that I am almost his size and he was just talking shit when I first joined up. Turd

----------


## austinite

Awesome log bro. Keep it up! I actually plan on a Test only cycle after Im done with my tren /test. 

nevermind that trainer, lol. He wants what youre gaining.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Exactly 3 weeks to go as of tomorrow. 


I'll keep updating shit on here until I go into cycle two. I am think possibly about 6-8 months after I finish this one.

Next cycle thoughts so far:

Test prop & Tren (Mmmmm)

Test prop & NPP (that just sounds like it would be some good juice :Smilie: 

Anadrol Injections(possibly A-Bombs) & Test prop

Or just another long run of test enan. . . . 


I really need to see how I feel and look after this full cycle is complete(after PCT +2 months then a cut of 3 months)



Been thinking of long term goals now. Most I would like to push ever is 215 Lbs. @ a 12<BF%


Hoping to drop to 190+ after the full cut and water loss out of this cycle. I figure that is fairly reasonable since I started at 184 @ 15%BF. 


All of this gives me a constant workout track. I never had a long term goal for my weight and weight lifting. I still don't care about strength, it goes up as my size increases from what I have noticed.


As long as life is good to me like it has been, from what I for see this will take me about 2 years to complete.

----------


## crunkee

Tren just sounds scary to me .. I feel like id be in some nightmarish dream .. with the waitress coming to the table and saying "may i take your order" and after i order some tren she would say "And what sides would u like with that!" and while i was eating my tren sandwich i start getting gyno on my forehead .  :Smilie: 

Most you would want to ever push is 215 lol! Im not drinking that kool-aid. I was only gonna do 2 weak var cycles. now i started test e. 

Good luck bro ..seems to be going good for ya

----------


## < <Samson> >

215 to me is a lot. . . .Up until the age of 20 I only weighed 145. Then I got fat and got to 229, then lost all my fat down to 165.

At 225 and 12% BF I would look huge.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 55*

Captain's log:

Weiged in @ 221Lbs. this morning

Got another shot in the ol' ass, 5 shots left to go.

Kinda sucks, I feel this good. . . Now I don't wanna come off. lol

Checked my bf% yesterday, right @ 21%.


Still shooting for 230 Lbs. with whatever BF%. I would love to be under 23%.

Started my creatine too, not that it really does much.

----------


## crunkee

Ya im kinda wondering if its depressing to come off a cycle. It sure seems like it will. Kinda like going on a week long vacation and then going back to work. Even though you can go on another one. Reality will always be back like the electric bill.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Ya im kinda wondering if its depressing to come off a cycle. It sure seems like it will. Kinda like going on a week long vacation and then going back to work. Even though you can go on another one. Reality will always be back like the electric bill.


Depressing for me when I came off my first cycle. Havent stopped wanting my next cycle , even tho it was supposed to be my "one and only cycle". Pfft... Yea right

----------


## Konnann

> Depressing for me when I came off my first cycle. Havent stopped wanting my next cycle , even tho it was supposed to be my "one and only cycle". Pfft... Yea right


haha that's how I'm feeling already and I'm only on my 1st week. 
How long is a proper wait time between cycles?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> haha that's how I'm feeling already and I'm only on my 1st week.
> How long is a proper wait time between cycles?


Time on plus pct time = time off. 

So example is 10 week cycle sustanon , 18 days wait until 4 week pct. Time off = 16 weeks 4 days. 

Well thats the standard protocol, so I hear... Sucks aas. Lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

Geez, fellas. . . Now I can't wait till I come off :Tear: 


No, but it is what it is. It will be a minimum of 6 months until my next cycle after I am off this one. Possibly even longer.


I understand we can't be on a constant cycle. Plus, it's not that intense of a feeling for me being on this test enan only shit. It's there and I do feel more on a bit, but not huge.

Sooooo, hopefully when it is gone I will not miss it that much.

----------


## Natural selection

sorry i am new but is this thread making a mockery of newbies?

u are cycling over 20% bf?
u waist is 37 inches?
uve put on 40lbs?
6 u gained right after the first injection?
u said you arms are pumped on a non arm day? you know arms are involved in most exercises ?
u dont asperate when ur wife injects you cause its to much trouble?
u are gonna use tren in your second cycle?
unless u are a nonn responder creatine and gear are a bodybuilder marriage

not tryingto be rude. but please someone tell me if this is a joke or real

----------


## < <Samson> >

> sorry i am new but is this thread making a mockery of newbies?
> 
> u are cycling over 20% bf?
> u waist is 37 inches?
> uve put on 40lbs?
> 6 u gained right after the first injection?
> u said you arms are pumped on a non arm day? you know arms are involved in most exercises ?
> u dont asperate when ur wife injects you cause its to much trouble?
> u are gonna use tren in your second cycle?
> ...



Works fine for me BUD, I love shit talking in my own thread. Thank you for reading though.


Shit that I fvcked up on:

She does aspirate now, 35Lbs, as of now - My diet is shit & put on fat, but I don't mind too much. I gained plenty of muscle and I am damn happy with the results. < Isn't this what this is about?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Here are some pics as of today.

I am right at 220.5 today. 

Still hard to gain weight, right at 22% Bf. < Which I am still just fine with.

Got 5 shots left to hit up. . . . Still thinking of my next cycle. 

Still looking for right around 210 or so with 12% Bf or under. I think that sounds very reasonable. The juice sure does work, maybe I could have done better. But oh well, I'm happy and seem to be doing just fine.





Here is last night dinner :Smilie:  Yummy cow. . . lol

----------


## crunkee

The food look fried! booo.. whats your bf goals? lookin back v looks deece

----------


## < <Samson> >

Not fried, grilled carne asada.


12%bf in about 8 months.

----------


## Natural selection

ur happy u have added 35 lbs of fat and water? do you understand what will happen when u come off gear in 3 weeks?? u wont lose your water and be at 12% bodyfat an weigh 210 in 8months, if you understand anabolic , catabolic. ur water will drop, the fat will not. if anything u will gain more fat. and no longer anabolic being 40lbs over your natural limit for 5'10 ur body will be burning muscle tissue cause with out teh drugs it cant support and maintain the new muscle growth.

ur not 21-22% bf u are over 30% maybe 32-33%

ive used gear for 7 years and i have never seen someone disrespect themself so much, u think this is funny? 
wow

----------


## Natural selection

for u to be at 12% body fat, u would be at 180lbs even lighter then when u started this cycle to begin with. Who told you to run a cycle this way?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Lets see, if I am 22% Bf now. How does that make me 180 Lbs @ 12% BF? Hmmm, odd - Someone failed basic math last semester?

----------


## Gronkowski

Isn't the whole point of running a cycle to gain LBM

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Isn't the whole point of running a cycle to gain LBM



Agreed, it is. . . A lean diet would give you a solid LBM gain.

I kicked up my diet, but never leaned it out. That equals LBM + Fat, doesn't mean it didn't work. Just more fat to lose later. I agree, I should have had 99% lean only diet one month prior to starting cycle. I didn't, oh well - Fat to lose later.

----------


## >Good Luck<

I guess it's a matter of opinion. Fact are
, steroids are for nobody, just like any other drug which I can't mention as per the rules of this board. They r illegal drugs, and some are more dangerous or even dirty than the other, just like any other drug, which I can't mention as per the rules... In comparison, a cycle would be like someone who uses hard drugs- "only on weekends".

Bottom line, use at your own discretion ... And don't criticize other people's experiences... They can have their own , and share later

----------


## < <Samson> >

^100% agreed, we are doing harsh drugs to make us feel better in which ever way we say makes us feel better.^

These are not necessary medications for 90% of us. We do them "because".

----------


## austinite

> ur happy u have added 35 lbs of fat and water? do you understand what will happen when u come off gear in 3 weeks?? u wont lose your water and be at 12% bodyfat an weigh 210 in 8months, if you understand anabolic , catabolic. ur water will drop, the fat will not. if anything u will gain more fat. and no longer anabolic being 40lbs over your natural limit for 5'10 ur body will be burning muscle tissue cause with out teh drugs it cant support and maintain the new muscle growth.
> 
> ur not 21-22% bf u are over 30% maybe 32-33%
> 
> ive used gear for 7 years and i have never seen someone disrespect themself so much, u think this is funny? 
> wow


Hey Sparky, looking at your post history, you seem to ask very basic questions about cycling. Not sure how you've been cycling for 7 years. in Just about all your threads, you were told that you are posting in the wrong forum with respect to your topics. This really indicates your level of attention, which has me worried how much attention you've really paid while cycling.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> ur happy u have added 35 lbs of fat and water? do you understand what will happen when u come off gear in 3 weeks?? u wont lose your water and be at 12% bodyfat an weigh 210 in 8months, if you understand anabolic , catabolic. ur water will drop, the fat will not. if anything u will gain more fat. and no longer anabolic being 40lbs over your natural limit for 5'10 ur body will be burning muscle tissue cause with out teh drugs it cant support and maintain the new muscle growth.
> 
> ur not 21-22% bf u are over 30% maybe 32-33%
> 
> ive used gear for 7 years and i have never seen someone disrespect themself so much, u think this is funny?
> wow


You know what's funny mr. 7 years of cycling... U casually passed up every opportunity to list you stats... Seem scared, especially running gear for 7 years. U say 15 cycles? So you should be about 245lbs @ 8%bf and 5'10" ...And u say u have low t? I bet ur another Classic self medicating skinny-boy not getting the results you want, and suffering from depression from your abuse.. That would explain the need to pick apart 420's cycle and call him a mockery to newbies. Shame on you. Shame shame on you. Go get advice and knowledge and don't advise until your ready to take care of yourself :Wink:  or atleast man up and post your stats...and now that you've been called out... Include a picture with a personal note and show your stats 


I feel better now...  :Smilie:  sorry for the rant 420

----------


## < <Samson> >

It's just listening to other people's BS.


If you are pushing a near Cutler physique your words are golden and taken with respect. 

Just saying shit don't mean shit. I seen posts on here time after time of just nonsense from tools that never show themselves and be legit.


Another internet super stud.

----------


## Gronkowski

I wasn't trying to be rude I apologize. Gains are looking good thou you look like a beast.

----------


## gurupimp6969

Keep up the hard work 420. Good log. I also agree that it is all up to the individual in regards to how he/she cycles.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Keep up the hard work 420. Good log. I also agree that it is all up to the individual in regards to how he/she cycles.


For sure, just try to stay semi healthy.

I had a few friends ask me where to get some, saying they wanna do it too. They haven't even been to a gym in their life.

Come on, that will fvck you up.

----------


## < <Samson> >

This is day 13 without any weight gain.

I am really stumped at this point. I have not gained weight this long and I eat everything protein rich. But, my calorie count does not really pass 3.5k per day too often and I feel so damn full all day. 

I think my monster PWO shake is the culprit for my my non existent gains. It makes me bloated as fvck, which makes me not able to really consume more real solid foods throughout the rest of the day. 

As of now, no more monster shake(I'll cut the shake in half) and replace the rest with real food.


Also, I am considering kicking up my test to 300x2 a week.

Today is another chest & tri day. I'll check to see how the strength is coming along.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just came back from the gym. Strength is just great, did 90Lbs x5 of incline dumbbells. Damn decent IMO.

BF% is a tad bit lower at 21% flat.

Weight is at 219.5Lbs.

Bi's are right under 18" right after the gym.

We'll see how the next few weeks go.

----------


## < <Samson> >

2 more shots to go of test enan. I upped the dose to 325mg from the 200 I was taking twice weekly. I kicked the dosage down just a tiny bit to stretch it a bit.

Two more to go at this dosage then prop for almost 2 weeks, then PCT.


Weight as of this morning is 222Lbs flat.

----------


## >Good Luck<

I would think upping the dose right before cycle ends would be a negative. IMO more test at the en will probably stress your HPTA right before you are going to stop putting in your own supply. Most commonly ive noticed guys tapering down...not up. I guess were all gonna see how it goes :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

And what's the idea behind prop at the end of the enan? Usually guys frontload with prop or just run it straight...not to be rude bro, but it sounds like your prolonging comming off.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> And what's the idea behind prop at the end of the enan?


I seen a few guys post this idea on here a few times. Front load and and prop at the end. This way you don't have to wait 14 days before starting PCT. 

The cycle length will still be 12 weeks.

As far as upping the dose, I seen one guy say up the dose since I am not seeing gains this long. I hope it does not fvck me up in the long run.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Day 65*

Captain's log. . .

Stopped the test enan and started the EOD shots of prop @ 100mg.

I will hit the prop for the next few shots to bridge me straight into PCT.


Still have not gained shit for 10 days. Feel just fine, no sides but no gains.

Went to the gym yesterday and just felt a bit weaker than the last month. Doing shoulders and ABS,could not do 85 pounds on a dumbel shoulder press. Well, I actually did it twice but just last week I was pushing 80 without any issues.

The plan is to keep everything the same all the way through PCT and a few months after. Then lose my fat and get to about 12% BF then hit another test only cycle consisting of test enan and jump started with some prop.

----------


## crunkee

i kinda agree with just joe

----------


## < <Samson> >

How is running prop prolonging the cycle?

Think about it. . . Why would you sit 14 days and wait for your test levels to just disappear? What is the point? I doubt that I will see gains within these 2 weeks, but at least it will make a smooth transition pretty much straight into PCT.


Sitting for 2 weeks without shit is BS and seems unnecessary.

----------


## Natural selection

nope im 114kgs, 5'10 8% bf

what do stats matter online, this is a weak point. and bypassing wha i say to try ad having a pissng contest you failed to notice that when someone with such HIGH bodyfat and continues to gain a large amount of fat and water wll not have good keepable gains and running high health risks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

22% Bf is not that high in the real world. Is it ideal? no Is it more than I want? yes

I should of hit it with an extremely lean diet and high cal/protein. But, oh well. . . . We'll see where I end up after loosing 10% Bf.


Overall I am still satisfied with how this has gone so far. No high blood pressure, I look BIG and I get to eat like a horse for a few months.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Well, I'm still at it.

Today was chest & tri day. Strength is as solid as ever even with me working in the sun now for at least 4 hours per day for the last week.

Still eating like a horse. Hard now though since I am broke at the moment :Frown:  Trying my best to stay away from the powders. Mainly eating chicken, ground beef, brown rice & oats.

Weighing in at *222.5 Lbs.*

----------


## OnTheSauce

What are big 3 lifts looking like?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> What are big 3 lifts looking like?


What are they? Dead lifts, squats and?

----------


## Back In Black

Bench.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Never do dead lifts and haven't done squats near forever. I haven't even worked legs forever, yet they still grow.

I don't concentrate on flat bench much since I rarely have a spotter. When I started I could do a very clean set of 8-10 reps @ 185. Now I do a good 225x 6-8.


My main focus on chest has been DB presses (incline & flat). I can push 90 on incline 6x and 85x6 on flat.


I know, dead lifts are this and that? But why? I seem solid as fvck without pushing mad weight with my knees.

I do like squats, but I stopped doing all leg workouts. It seemed like my legs were just passing up my upper body like no other.


Yet again I know this isn't so proper, but my main focus has always been my arms. Now I'm really getting into my back, chest & traps.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Never do dead lifts and haven't done squats near forever. I haven't even worked legs forever, yet they still grow.
> 
> I don't concentrate on flat bench much since I rarely have a spotter. When I started I could do a very clean set of 8-10 reps @ 185. Now I do a good 225x 6-8.
> 
> My main focus on chest has been DB presses (incline & flat). I can push 90 on incline 6x and 85x6 on flat.
> 
> I know, dead lifts are this and that? But why? I seem solid as fvck without pushing mad weight with my knees.
> 
> I do like squats, but I stopped doing all leg workouts. It seemed like my legs were just passing up my upper body like no other.
> ...


Hmm. Interesting information... Sad to see tho, because those big 3 work more than you think. Proper squatting works nearly your whole body. Proper deads won't hurt your knees and they work most of your body... And flat barbell bench... I too, was scared to bench alone. I now use the power rack safety pins or even the smith machine. Nothing replaces flat barbell bench... I think you could have achieved great results if you didn't avoid these major compound movements. 

Side note, I'm glad your goals are being achieved and you are happy. If you are happy, that's what counts. Maybe this cycle log will benefit your next cycle because you have identified any downfalls and now have a reference to remedy these faults - if you choose to do so.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Deep words but very true.

What I liked about squats is how they seemed to fix my posture. I will bring back squats for sure when I get back to working my legs.


Deadlifts still not so much.

I really want to see how everything goes throughout PCT. I been reading around and there are some horror stories I hear from people. Like having absolutely no energy and just being depressed. But, I feel ready to come off. Just 2 or 3 pins left to go.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Hit the gym for legs & shoulders yesterday.

Great workout, feel strong as ever. Did squats again, I really should have done squats throughout the cycle. They seem to do so much more than just legs and ass.
They make my posture feel real solid.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Hit the gym for legs & shoulders yesterday.
> 
> Great workout, feel strong as ever. Did squats again, I really should have done squats throughout the cycle. They seem to do so much more than just legs and ass.
> They make my posture feel real solid.


 :Wink:  if you squat low past the point where your thighs are parallel to the floor, you will see the effectiveness of the deep squat! It's a whole new world for me

----------


## < <Samson> >

Welly well. . . . Yesterday was my last shot o' prop.

Stats are: 

Weighing in @ 224.5Lbs.
Bf % is 22.6

Lifts are just great. Today was arm day, hitting hammer curls with 60's 6x just fine.

Soooo, we shall see how it goes from here.

According to the math, I am happy as a hog in shit. Started @ 184Lbs.(we will round it to 185) now weighing in @ 224.5(rounded to 225) = a weight gain of 40Lbs. Theoretically at my Bf % Vs. gain, I gained 20+Lbs of Lbm. if this even comes close, I shall be happy as hell.

Starting PCT this Sunday.

----------


## < <Samson> >

*Off to PCT we go.*

Weighing in at *227* this AM.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Started PCT of:

Nolva @ 40/40/20/20
Clomid @ 75/50/50/25


Feeling just fine, hammered away at the Ol' GF for an hour yesterday after a stiff beverage.

Weighing in @ 228Lbs. . . . 

I seem to have gained another 1/4" on my bi's too in the last week or so.


I do feel heavy though, I can't wait to lose this fat off.

----------


## motorsportsz

Your gains are going through the roof

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Your gains are going through the roof


I am larger than life, I just don't want to break out with a heart attack or some shit.

----------


## ironbeck

Hope you keep your posts up during your pct bro, I'm about to finish up a similar cycle.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I will, I ain't going anywhere. . . . 

Just counting down my day until I can start losing some of this fat. Another 2-3 months to go. . . . . .Maaaan, oh well.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Why do u need to wait to lose fat? Just adjust your diet and routine to lose fat now that your a beast lol. Sick gains dude

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Why do u need to wait to lose fat? Just adjust your diet and routine to lose fat now that your a beast lol. Sick gains dude


No way, not while I am on PCT or even close.

I'm going to get my blood work pulled in about 2 months. If my test is solid I will slowly start to lose weight, then hit a EC stack.

----------


## dooie

Holy shit u got fat bro! Haha, thats some serious weight gain for 3mths

----------


## DeadlyD

good work samson! now clean up the diet and power thru PCT !

----------


## >Good Luck<

> No way, not while I am on PCT or even close.
> 
> I'm going to get my blood work pulled in about 2 months. If my test is solid I will slowly start to lose weight, then hit a EC stack.


U should wait 6 weeks after pct is finished for a wait time - or so I was told. I'm getting bw any time now so I'll try to get the results from my doctor and post

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Holy shit u got fat bro! Haha, thats some serious weight gain for 3mths



Fvck yeah, I don't give a shit though. I wanted to be big and not a tub. It was a success then some. People are like you are so juiced, I try to play it off.


I hope this shit goes smooth, I have lost fat very fast in the past. I want to cut to 12<% 


Me @ 173Lbs. - I could eat that guy :Smilie:

----------


## Gronkowski

> Why do u need to wait to lose fat? Just adjust your diet and routine to lose fat now that your a beast lol. Sick gains dude


Shouldn't he wait till after pct to start cutting to ensure he keeps the most gains as possible? Samson are you running any clen ? I heard that was good to run during pct.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I'm staying away from clen and all that crap. The positives don't seem to outweigh the negatives.

----------


## dooie

> I'm staying away from clen and all that crap. The positives don't seem to outweigh the negatives.


Really? A thermogenic like clen or albuterol is perfect for PCT!!

----------


## motorsportsz

> I am larger than life, I just don't want to break out with a heart attack or some shit.


Wow dude you must be loving the new look. Don't you find it hard carrying out everyday tasks due to all the new amount of weight in the short period of time?

Great grains!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Wow dude you must be loving the new look. Don't you find it hard carrying out everyday tasks due to all the new amount of weight in the short period of time?
> 
> Great grains!


Just a little. It's not bad though. Just when I was thin it was easier to work. I could get my arms around anything. Now I get covered in scratches.

----------


## Gronkowski

> I'm staying away from clen and all that crap. The positives don't seem to outweigh the negatives.


Shouldn't be that bad if you cycle it correctly, might help you lose some of that BF

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Shouldn't be that bad if you cycle it correctly, might help you lose some of that BF


I would like to, but I rather wait it out. Then cut.

----------


## Gronkowski

> I would like to, but I rather wait it out. Then cut.


Atta boy. Your look like a ****ing tank now

----------


## Armykid93

This thread is awesome. Great job man

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still hangin' out. . . . No gym today. . . . . Sitting in official day 4, but 6 since my last shot of prop.

Nothing negative yet, I had 2 big ass zits that popped up over a 2 hour period on my back. Quickly popped em' & washed the area, next morning all gone.


But, I had shit like that before. . . . 

Still doing all my shit without any energy loss or anything else.

Didn't check my weight this morning, just didn't have the time.


I am noticing more that it is tougher to do the shit I did before. I work on a lot of cars in strange places(side of the road & shit) and I feel like I wattle.


Damn it, the fat needs to go. . . I can't wait to start losing weight < never thought I would say that. 


This sure worked, but damn it why did I have to eat this much crap. . . . . I really hope the muscle gain will make up for it. It's nice being this big, but it's like my body is not used to it. 40+ + Lbs in 3 months is a ton. . . Ehhhhh


But it is nice to eat a ton of shit right now and not gain. I just need to maintain this shit for 2-3 more months and I'm cutting.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Marching on through PCT. Yesterday marks a week without shots. Nothing bad at all so far.

Forgot to take my afternoon pills yesterday (clomid, 2nd half of nolva & a 2nd vitamin C). Damn it, ill take 100mg OG clomid today. Hope this doesn't fuk anything up.

Today is arm & back day, we'll see how I lift.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still great lifts, no real change at all. Maybe just the mind fvck that I am on shit is gone, but that's it.

It's been a week since I started the pills.

Weight is exactly the same also.

Here is my typical diet:

6-10 whole eggs over easy 
half of pound of chicken liver fried in olive oil
cup and a half of oats mixed with either water or skim milk with a scoop of MM

cup and a half of oats and 2 scoops of MM

half decent PWO shake(700 cal)

meat shake(cup of ground beef and a cup+ of brown rice)

before bed shake(3/4 scoop of casein, cup of cottage cheese, 3/4 scoop of MM and a little bit of skim milk)


I also throw in cheat meal type shit like a protein bar or hamburger meat with wheat bread


Still hanging out, still drink - just watching my weight and BF%


A little over 2 months to go before I start shedding the fat. 


I'm getting used to the weight pretty well, I like the size. Just wish it was more like 225Lbs. & 12Bf% . . . . . 

Well, I am of to the gym. It's squat & shoulder day :Smilie: 


P.S. I cut my workout times down to 35-50 minutes Max. I take 30 second to one minute breaks and do about the same amount of sets but with slightly lower weights for the most part and higher reps.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Another gym day. . . . Feeling kinda down today.

Slacked yesterday on my afternoon food & lost almost 2 Lbs. 

Also my libido seems to be going. . . . 


Shit fvck. . . . . . . 


Trying my best to keep my focus on training and keeping up my heavy ass diet.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Back from the gym. . . . 

Best workout yet, man.

Best lifts yet. I said **** it and went for the higher weights trying to make myself feel better. 

Bench: 235Lbs. x6 & incline dumbbells of 85 per arm x6.


That's great, makes me feel a bit better and more positive shit to focus on.

----------


## crunkee

Well dont get down when the lifts n weight go down ... the next cycle wont be long.. Ive kind of wondered ..how many guys cant get the weight off? I mean the non lean muscle weight.. seems kinda scury .. I was thinking of some clenbuterol but seems sidey to me ..prolly just roll with the var..

----------


## < <Samson> >

Bought a blood pressure monitor yesterday. My BP is a bit higher than I would like(140-150/78-90).


I started taking the 81mg Aspirins, one in the morning and one in the evening. 

Weighing in @ *224* this morning.


Still eating like a horse and taking creatine.


Sex drive/libido or whatever the fvck seems to be alright. Took 50mg of a generic V and got wood for days just fine. 


Still solid so far. . . . . Taking it one day at a time.

----------


## OnTheSauce

My blood pressure has been up slightly too bro. Just watch that bottom number, it matters the most. If it gets above 80 I take a cozaar

----------


## < <Samson> >

Well, I am off to Vegas tomorrow morning with my fat ass self. 

I'm taking it easy this time. I been to Vegas about a dozen times and I can't really remember most of them.


Almost forgot, today is exactly 2 weeks since my last injection. Also hit a hard ass workout squats, bi's & back.

I swear I still seem to be gaining strength. Full curls with 55's, that's 5 up since 2 weeks or so ago. And squats of 225, I know this isn't much. But, that was the most I did 3 years ago when I did them last. 

Also my blood pressure is lower since I started eating garlic and taking aspirins.

----------


## tontizzle

Amazing gains bro. I'm gonna do my first cycle in 3 months so glued to this thread. Keep us posted

----------


## StickyNicky

Sick gains bro. Following!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I am back fellow juicers. . . . . 


God damn, I got fvcked up in Vegas. 

Just came back from the gym, lifts are still amazing. But, I am still sweating Yager.

*Weighing in at 228.5* 

I tried so hard to be good in Vegas this time. I took my protein powders in Tupperware along with a shit ton of oats. I only drank them once :Frown: 

Got to Vegas, had one drink. The ol' lady called me a old pvssey who can't hang. After that, the next 40-50 hours closely resembled the Hangover. I said fvck it, I hit the tables after throwing down a bill on yager bombers.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Welcome back brother! Water is your best friend... Good luck with the recoup

----------


## Gronkowski

> I am back fellow juicers. . . . .
> 
> God damn, I got fvcked up in Vegas.
> 
> Just came back from the gym, lifts are still amazing. But, I am still sweating Yager.
> 
> Weighing in at 228.5 
> 
> I tried so hard to be good in Vegas this time. I took my protein powders in Tupperware along with a shit ton of oats. I only drank them once
> ...


I'm surprised your weighing in at 228.5 still, usually after a long bender like that I am so depleted and dehydrated haha. Hit the buffet lots ?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I'm surprised your weighing in at 228.5 still, usually after a long bender like that I am so depleted and dehydrated haha. Hit the buffet lots ?


I drank like a fish, I know I know. . . . . . . I mean a ton & 1/2.


Funny enough, I did eat at the buffet's twice per day for 2 day and 1x the other day. But, I mainly ate just salmon, crab legs & prime rim. Fvck the sides, no deserts really either.


Oh yeah, and seen this fool. He is funny as fvck. Seems like a real cool dude. He's way smaller now though, but he is almost 50.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Today marks 3 weeks since my last shot of prop. Everything seems just fine, wang works. But, it seems a bit harder to keep it up and I just don't seem horny much :Frown: 

Weight is fvcking hard to keep on.* Still weighing in at 226* this morning. But, I need to eat more. I don't want to see a weight loss at all for the next 7 weeks.


Just back in from the gym. Lifts are still great, weight hasn't dropped at all.

Measured my arms, 18" at a full pump.

With my pre-workout beverage(3/4 scoop of NoXplode & 3/4 scoop of Jack3D), I swear I can't tell I'm not juiced any more. From reading everyone's logs my lifts should be dropping but I'm still just damn near the same.

Got a pic, nothing really different than my peak of largeness. I wonder how my cut will go.

----------


## < <Samson> >

One week of PCT left to go. 

Weighing in @ exactly *230lbs.*

Today is shoulder & squat day, we'll see how strength is still doing.

Still no size loss at all, just counting down the weeks till I start my cut(7 to go).


Everyone still says how big I am, but I can't see it. I know it's there, fvck I weigh in at 230Lbs. But, when I look down or in the mirror I feel like I maybe gained 10 pounds.

Back from the gym. Fvck, I feel like total garbage, yet my lifts were real good. Still pushing the same weight on shoulders and upped my squats 10Lbs.

Feeling real winded and short on breath. I was sweating like I ran a marathon after doing dumbbell shoulder presses. Kinda thinking this was cause by my pre-workout drink. I drank it almost 45 minutes prior to getting to the gym since I had BS to take care of on the spot.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Back from the gym. . . Bi & back day today.

Feeling good today, lifts were great.

Hitting 70Lbs. real clean on scull crushers. Love back & Bi day!


Weighing in at 229Lbs, Bf% is still right @ 24%. . . . . . Man, I want to see how my cut will go.


In my last week of PCT. Libido is shot for sure, very hard to get it up and damn near impossible to keep it up :Frown:  Balls seem to be back to about the same size as before cycle.


The misses is pissed. . . . I'm not too far behind.


Arm size is still great, right over 18" after my gym session.


Just looked at the juice on hand for my next cycle, damn it seems like it will such I long time until I can cycle again. . . .

----------


## Ben_66

[QUOTE=samson_420;6055048]Back from the gym. . . Bi & back day today.

Feeling good today, lifts were great.

Hitting 70Lbs. real clean on scull crushers. Love back & Bi day!


Weighing in at 229Lbs, Bf% is still right @ 24%. . . . . . Man, I want to see how my cut will go.


In my last week of PCT. Libido is shot for sure, very hard to get it up and damn near impossible to keep it up :Frown:  Balls seem to be back to about the same size as before cycle.


The misses is pissed. . . . I'm not too far behind.


Good job! Have you tried Tribulus for your libido issues? Might help..?

----------


## >Good Luck<

Keep the positivity going bro, embrace the wait and don't dwell on the next one. Your mental state is very important now! Be head strong and focus on your long term goals

----------


## dooie

> In my last week of PCT. Libido is shot for sure, very hard to get it up and damn near impossible to keep it up Balls seem to be back to about the same size as before cycle.
> 
> The misses is pissed. . . . I'm not too far behind.


Fuarrrk! Im not looking forward to this!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Fuarrrk! Im not looking forward to this!


It blows, I never had anything like it.

Booooo

----------


## < <Samson> >

Almost done with PCT. . . . Just 4 days left, everything is the same.

Now I am finally starting to notice that I am off the juice. Nothing extreme, but the constant pump is gone. Before I started I really wanted to know what if anything do you feel when you are on. Is it kinda like a high, a boost or? Well, there is no high and no real boost. But, I felt a constant "pump". The best way to describe the "pump" is my muscles just felt much harder and more tensed up. Sometimes that was a real good feeling, but not always. At times it was almost like all over soreness. . . . But, all gone now.

This isn't the worst feeling, just different. But, I guess I can understand while some get addicted to this feeling. But, like most drugs - there is use & there is abuse. 


I am taking all of this in stages. The cycle went pretty well, but I gained a bit of fat. So, a few more days of PCT then no drugs at all for 6 weeks. . . Then I will start a natural slow cut. Depending on how it goes I will kick in a EC stack when necessary. No cycling again until I am damn near 10% Bf and I am not in a huge hurry to lose it. I really rather lose my fatness slowly and not lose muscle than shed both at the same time. 

Still eating like a horse for the next 6-7 weeks. Trying my best to keep myself off caffeine too so the EC stack hits me the hardest whenever I do start it. 

That's about it for now. . . Just enjoying my big swelled up self. lol

----------


## Graco

Thanks for all the info mate, has been good following your progress

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just back in from the gym, today was chest & tri day. Amazing lifts still, I never had strength like this before. Pushing 235Lbs. on the bench like it's no problem. This is just great. Tri's are just the same, it's great.

Feeling real good today, specially after yesterday's little issue(refer to this thread). 


Just trying my best to stay at it, weight today was *228* even.

Bi's after today's workout are right at a 18 1/4"

----------


## < <Samson> >

Son of a biotch. . . . I slacked somewhat on my diet for 2 days. I ate only about 2.6k cals yesterday. . . . Today I am down to 226Lbs. 


This shit ain't no joke, I am back to focusing on my heavy ass diet for sure.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yay, PCT is now over. . . My libido seems to be crawling back already. Broke the ol' lady off last night, first time in exactly 2 weeks. Feeling good so far. Weight is back at *229.5* this morning even after 19 hours of driving to Utah & back last night.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just back in from the gym. Size (weighing in at 232.5 pounds)and strength is great. No muscle loss as far as I can tell and my lifts are great. Better than ever still, hitting 120 pounds doing curls on a straight bar for 6x doing hammer curls for super sets in between with 45's. 

As far the bad - My libido is just weak. I mean weak, never experienced this shit. Really sucks, it's like a bad side effect you can't see. But, damn is it there.

----------


## Gronkowski

> Just back in from the gym. Size (weighing in at 232.5 pounds)and strength is great. No muscle loss as far as I can tell and my lifts are great. Better than ever still, hitting 120 pounds doing curls on a straight bar for 6x doing hammer curls for super sets in between with 45's.
> 
> As far the bad - My libido is just weak. I mean weak, never experienced this shit. Really sucks, it's like a bad side effect you can't see. But, damn is it there.


Do you think the libido could just in your head ? Or is it just regular compared to how were on cycle ? I read eating a handful of walnuts a day helps increase libido. Give that a try haha.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Glad to hear Your still having a positive experience bro. I've heard a lot about guys getting ahold of some cialis or Viagra to help the transition until you are full strength again. I also believe the chinese use ginsing as a booster. 

In my experience, I had low libido for a short while, but I'm glad to say that I'm back to normal - maybe even a bit stronger I think :Wink:  

Good luck brother

----------


## < <Samson> >

> had low libido for a short while, but I'm glad to say that I'm back to normal -


How long? I don't know what it is I just feel different. . . Not too bad, but noticeable. Low test most likely. I have test boosters(the over priced over the counter shit) but, it still don't sound like a good idea to use them.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> How long? I don't know what it is I just feel different. . . Not too bad, but noticeable. Low test most likely. I have test boosters(the over priced over the counter shit) but, it still don't sound like a good idea to use them.


I'd say about a month after PCT was done I was charged up again. I noticed my boys seemed to be inflated and heavy and around that time I was more interested sexually. I wouldn't say I was ever not interested but I definitely had some reserve. Also, I had to remind myself that the juice had me feeling so great it wasnt gonna feel great to be normal again. When I was on I felt like a porn star 24/7

----------


## < <Samson> >

> When I was on I felt like a porn star 24/7


Exactly how I felt for about 6 weeks. Then it tapered off to fairly normal without any ED type issue at all. This lasted almost 3 weeks into PCT. Now, I feel like I need to remind myself, otherwise I mostly have no interest.

----------


## Rylx

Love this log, good job on the gains.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Well, hell. . . . . . Less than 5 weeks out until I can officially start losing this fatty goodness. Being this big is kinda getting old, kinda sorta. . . . My lifts are still dan good though. But, seeing definition would really be nice about now. . . . . Next round, I am fine with "some" fat gain, but very little. I rather get pretty much LBM only on cycle then gain a little fat throughout PCT since I would be trying to keep my gains.


Ehhh, it is what it is. . . . But, I have never been this anxious to lose weight. LoL

----------


## Bigd89

I think some Tren ace would cut you up and add lbm....My buddy just sent me some homebrew....mmmmmmm im ready to try it for the first time

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I think some Tren ace would cut you up and add lbm


I am still thinking about it, I got some time. . . . I'd love some Var, but it's so damn expensive. Tren sounds solid, but I am thinking using Ace for my 3rd. And maybe just test again next round or throw in some NPP.


Possibly next time, I am still trying to see what I look like after losing weight before I hit another cycle.

----------


## GetNoticed

did your libido recover?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> did your libido recover?


Still getting better. . . I feel pretty normal now. Getting random wood throughout the day as usual.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Almost done with week #2 post PCT. Haven't lost shit, gained a few more pounds of fat too. 25-26% Bf and 235 Lbs. Sure would love to start losing my fat, but I'll wait another month.

I never had a issue losing weight, so hopefully this time will not be any different. Just planning my cut the whole time too(diet, routine and drugs). I am quite eager to see myself at the higher weight after losing some Bf%. When I was lean before I was always under 175 and looked solid IMO. Now I should be about 20 pounds higher at the same Bf%.


Also considering what my optimal weight would be.

----------


## Cobra.

From 185 to 235. That's great gains!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> From 185 to 235. That's great gains!


They are, just not lean. . . out of the 50 pound gain I say 20-30Lbs is fat. 

So all in all a 20 pound LBM gain. Still cool :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> They are, just not lean. . . out of the 50 pound gain I say 20-30Lbs is fat.
> 
> So all in all a 20 pound LBM gain. Still cool


Your a beast ! I hope I gain 50lbs on my cycle. Just waiting on my research chems and then I'm gtg. Soooo stoked. I'm probably going to gain lbm because of my diet. But it sucks... I hate this food. I ask myself if it's worth it to eat clean. I seriously dont enjoy it and I could deal with the warrior look of huge limbs and a burly midsection... I'm already hairy so it like the Viking look lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Do you have any current pics, I'm guessing you did a dirty bulk on accident?



I'll post one up, looks just like the last current one I put up.

I did, I just wanted to gain as much as possible at any cost. I had no idea how much fat I would gain. Kinda hopping for a bit less, but this is still manageable.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Nice & marshmallowy. . .

----------


## Imperious

> Nice & marshmallowy. . .


Stay puff? :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Stay puff?


For sure. . .lol

Here is one from this AM. I feel and look better in the morning, before I started cramming tons of food and water.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> For sure. . .lol
> 
> Here is one from this AM. I feel and look better in the morning, before I started cramming tons of food and water.


Ur an arms-mans aren't u! Always with the flexed bi's in your pics! I always like my back-double-bi pose. you get to see a lot from that stance . impossible for a self-shot photo tho

----------


## NoGearHear

I honestly felt bad reading this thread, you gained WAY too much fat for a cycle you should have bulked a bit cleaner bro... especially considering you wanted to ditch cardio... you should get your blood work done soon and keep monitoring your heart rate as a 50 lb gain is going to be hard on you. 

Being completely honest you probably shouldn't have done the cycle considering how small you were, and being 230 at 25% bf isn't really great either, I'd say you probably gained 10 lbs of LBM from 12% at 185...

Diet to lose the fat, and then really consider your next cycle, you should really get your diet under control though

----------


## Metatron

> For sure. . .lol
> 
> Here is one from this AM. I feel and look better in the morning, before I started cramming tons of food and water.


Something about fat bald men gets me going in the morning I kid I kid :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ur an arms-mans aren't u! Always with the flexed bi's in your pics!


Yup, pretty much. . . My first goal ever when I started lifting was getting my arms big. . . . Now, I got fully into it. 


I lost weight in the past, I was this big once before. But, at like a 35%Bf+. . . . I fvcked off, at least I am enjoying it for now. . . I can't wait to just crave carbs and not be able to eat em' :Smilie: 


I wanted to stay under 20%Bf throughout all of this, but I don't care still. But, I am not going to get this fat and big again.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Back from the gym, tri day.

Still feeling marshmellowy as ever. . . Starting to get my shit together to start a nice slow cut. Lifts are still great and my arms are damn near 18 and half " on a full pump. 


I wonder how much I will shrink when I cut? I feel enormous now, not too crazy fat really. I have no sag at all or stretch marks, my fat seems to place itself quite evenly. Just no definition, period.

We shall see, into week 3 of post PCT.

And everyone that runs their lip, let me check you out. I can really care less about the opinion of newb scroats that make me look big. Now, if you are over 200 pounds and under 10%Bf your shit talking I will listen to.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Almost at the end of week 3 of post PCT. Right under 240Lbs and 25%Bf. I am thinking of waiting another week then start to cut down. 

This will be 8 weeks after cycle and 4 weeks post PCT. I wanted to wait until 6 weeks after PCT, but I don't think it will make a huge difference since I will start to cut somewhat slow and without any supps.

----------


## sdc459

You really need to clean up the diet and do some cardio...the reason your libido is so low is probably because your BF% is so high

----------


## < <Samson> >

> the reason your libido is so low is probably because your BF% is so high



You think? I never heard that before. . . Back in the day when I was way fat I still got mad wood all the time. But, I was quite a bit younger.

----------


## < <Samson> >

The cycle is well over & so id PCT. Done and done with this shit for right now. . . . Started losing weight, when I get to a nice low BF% I will run another test only cycle just like this one.


Here is my other post on my current diet and shit, I now kinda turned it into a log.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Wow. An hour of reading, but great log. Obviously to keep me reading the whole time. haha. Can't believe how much weight you put on! I don't understand why people are hating on your results. You knew you could of ate better. You were happy with your gains and that is what matters. I just can't believe after cycle you keep gaining instead of losing weight! Insane.

I will be doing my first cycle soon and surely I will make some mistakes. That's what it is about though. Every time one should get better and know how to prepare better.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Wow. An hour of reading, but great log. Obviously to keep me reading the whole time. haha. Can't believe how much weight you put on! I don't understand why people are hating on your results. You knew you could of ate better. You were happy with your gains and that is what matters. I just can't believe after cycle you keep gaining instead of losing weight! Insane.
> 
> I will be doing my first cycle soon and surely I will make some mistakes. That's what it is about though. Every time one should get better and know how to prepare better.


Right on, thank you for going through all of it.

I have learned so much, it makes my head spin. The weight gain was insane, but what's even crazier is that I still don't feel big. It's all in my head of course. But, I am seeing the weight drop now and it's all water and fat so far. But, I feel like I will be tiny when I get down to my goal - which is about 195 to 200. 


I wish I knew what I know now when I started the juice though. I would still eat a ton, but nothing but clean food. 


Oh well, it's not what you are told. It's what you actually do. . . . For some reason I just thought without a massive fat intake I would not grow. Oh well. . . . . At least my weight loss is going right on schedule if not better.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Right on, thank you for going through all of it.
> 
> I have learned so much, it makes my head spin. The weight gain was insane, but what's even crazier is that I still don't feel big. It's all in my head of course. But, I am seeing the weight drop now and it's all water and fat so far. But, I feel like I will be tiny when I get down to my goal - which is about 195 to 200. 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew what I know now when I started the juice though. I would still eat a ton, but nothing but clean food. 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's not what you are told. It's what you actually do. . . . For some reason I just thought without a massive fat intake I would not grow. Oh well. . . . . At least my weight loss is going right on schedule if not better.


I get that (feel small feeling too). No matter how big we get...We still don't think we are big enough. I just got done with cutting. I got to say I like being 30lbs heavier more. Put up lots more weight and can still look huge with a shirt on. haha

----------


## < <Samson> >

I look at my pics and see this huge guy. . . I look down and see the same guy that I seen 50 pounds back. Ehhhh, mind fvck. . . .

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I look at my pics and see this huge guy. . . I look down and see the same guy that I seen 50 pounds back. Ehhhh, mind fvck. . . .


Eh? Is my canadianism wearing off on u? LoL it's called big-rexia! We all have it, and had it before the cycle. It never goes away I hear, but what do I know, I'm still skinny :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I'm still skinny


And I'm small. . . .lol

I just wonder when I will think I'm actually big?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> And I'm small. . . .lol
> 
> I just wonder when I will think I'm actually big?


When you hug a child and their head pops off... Or maybe when you shake someone's hand and they fall unconscious. Or maybe when you turn green and your clothes ripp off leaving you in nothing more than purple cutoff shorts, no shirt and a cool name like like HULK is given to you. But maybe even then, you'll still feel "not big enough" lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

> a cool name like like HULK is given to you.


That sounds fair. Being referenced to as the hulk should be when I officially feel big. Lol

----------


## axnman

Great log mate cheers for the info

----------


## pipper0916

is your libido back to normal?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> is your libido back to normal?


It is, and stronger than ever.

Odd actually - It seems better than before and my bawls are even bigger than before cycle.(just in my head most likely)

It took me a total of 10 weeks post cycle to feel like I do now.

----------


## austinite

> It is, and stronger than ever.
> 
> Odd actually - It seems better than before and my bawls are even bigger than before cycle.(just in my head most likely)
> 
> It took me a total of 10 weeks post cycle to feel like I do now.


Good to see you recovered well.

----------


## < <Samson> >

At least after this 1st cycle it gave me a baseline on how shit is with juice. Pretty much boils down to 2 months of dick down time. . . .For me at least.

----------


## austinite

> At least after this 1st cycle it gave me a baseline on how shit is with juice. Pretty much boils down to 2 months of dick down time. . . .For me at least.


At least you have someone to inject you!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> At least you have someone to inject you!!



Hell yeah, it makes life so much easier. I know I can do it now, but why should I?

----------


## GetNoticed

thanks for sticking around and keeping us updated after PCT

be sure to log your next run! would like to see you get more agresive with your protocol/dosing

----------


## < <Samson> >

Will do, I am still considering throwing in another compound. I have Prop & Enan already on hand. But, some NPP sounds great. . . . I thought about getting trenned out but that is just too much too soon.


Still, going for my goal of about 215-220 pounds @ 12<Bf% I say this is achievable by the age of 35(I am 31, almost 32 now).


Where I am at now is still so far from the scrawny bony looking kid that I was at 19. Or the straight skinny fat guy I was all the way up to about 24. 


Also kinda of considering trying to turn myself into a full on roid monster like the ones I see at the gym. But, that is straight abuse to my body for no good reason. But, when you get something and you like it you know you just want so much more of it.

----------

